# Armyworms in teff



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Today has been a bad day for me......after finding the sugarcane aphids in the haygrazer I went to look at the teff fields and they are infested with armyworms. The teff is close be needing to be cut and if is laying flat on the ground. I was hoping to cut Monday or Tuesday if the weather doesn't change. I'm torn between spraying tomorrow or waiting to cut first of the week. The label on karate(lambda cy) has a 7 day restriction on cutting hay after spraying so if I spray I'm going to miss my chance to cur next week. I would really rather not spray as well since the sprayer has herbicides for soybeans that I have been spraying in it and will be an aggravation to have to rinse it out. I'm afraid though if I don't spray that the armyworms might eat all the leaves by first of the week. Not sure if there are any other insecticides that have a shorter waiting period before cutting hay or if there is anyone around here who would even have them in stock. What's everyone's opinion given the situation.......should I spray or wait and cut first of the week?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayden- sorry I don't have the answer but I thought you quit on teff??


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Hayden- sorry I don't have the answer but I thought you quit on teff??


 I swore I wasn't going to plant it again but I found myself needing more grass hay to finish filling a customers order that I didn't get filled due to a poor yield of first cut of orchard. They liked the idea of teff and I though I would give it one more shot because it's a waste of time planting beans in this field because of the deer. I planted it the second week of July after oat harvest a few weeks earlier. I think this will be my last time fooling around with teff. It is laying completely flat on the ground even where I didn't spread any nitrogen before planting.....going to be a pain to harvest.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I believe Mustang max would be just as effective as your generic Warrior and you can cut in 3 days. Always check the label before you spray. If you had just Round Up in a sprayer that's pretty easy to clean up other herbicides not as easy. There was a time there was a fair amount of teff in our area, no one goes there anymore but in a different climate than ours it may be the ticket yet


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> I believe Mustang max would be just as effective as your generic Warrior and you can cut in 3 days. Always check the label before you spray. If you had just Round Up in a sprayer that's pretty easy to clean up other herbicides not as easy. There was a time there was a fair amount of teff in our area, no one goes there anymore but in a different climate than ours it may be the ticket yet


 Looked up the label for mustang max and it would work..... 3 days for alfalfa and 0 days for grass hays. Not sure though if anyone around here actually has it in stock though if I decide to spray. Sprayer has had a mix of roundup and synchrony in it and I still have one last small field of beans to spray but it has rained almost every day this week at that field and I haven't been able to get it done.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Spray it....by Monday there won't be anything left to spray


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Gv


somedevildawg said:


> Spray it....by Monday there won't be anything left to spray


AGREE


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I guess I will try to spray provided someone has the mustang max in stock tomorrow. Anyone have any suggestions on how to rinse the sprayer which has a ground driven pump out? Normally I would rinse it out over a empty field but everything I have now has a crop growing on it. It usually takes me the best part of a day to do a triple rinse flushing it out over an open field.

Only other option I have is to use a little 50 gallon boom less sprayer but it isn't very accurate like a boom sprayer and would be a lot of fill ups.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't tell are you indicating you fill the tank to the brim 3x and spray it out through the booms. I got a wash rinse system in mine and come completely clean with 50 gallons of water. On your sprayer do you have an hydraulic or PTO agitation pump. I believe if Roundup was the only thing in last spray I could figure out a way to do it with a whole lot less water but you still have to have the place. We try to end up with an empty sprayer and run at least one rinse at the end of every day or every job


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> Can't tell are you indicating you fill the tank to the brim 3x and spray it out through the booms. I got a wash rinse system in mine and come completely clean with 50 gallons of water. On your sprayer do you have an hydraulic or PTO agitation pump. I believe if Roundup was the only thing in last spray I could figure out a way to do it with a whole lot less water but you still have to have the place. We try to end up with an empty sprayer and run at least one rinse at the end of every day or every job


 I do fill the sprayer full at least twice to rinse but the third time I don't fill it full as I figured the first two times should have got the residue off the upper parts of the tank. The sprayer I'm using has a pto agitator pump. Tell me more about this rinse system your talking about......that would be great to be able to get it rinsed clean with only 50 gallons. I'm going to have to purchase a sprayer this winter for next year......the one I use now is a friends that I'm borrowing.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well the decision not to spray was made for me. We got 1.25 inches of rain last night on ground that was already just about too wet to get on. High chances of rain the next 3 days as well. Hopefully the army worms won't eat it too bad and it doesn't rain too much more so I can cut first of the week.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

FC,

Don't know much about army worms, but can they drown? If not from what I'm reading they might just harvest your crop, sorry.

Larry


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't you guys have chopper sprayers down there?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Don't you guys have chopper sprayers down there?


 If you mean crop duster planes, no not around here......I'm sure down in the eastern part of the state in the coastal plain they are used. In my small hilly fields I don't know if one could even be used.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My Teff is past ready for last cut, getting much needed rain is worth it... I'm going to nuke the Teff next week and burn it off and get ready to plant Fescue...

Teff did great here, just wish I had a bigger field for it......


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

How did your Teff turn out? Anything left to cut?


----------

